# Importing an S3?



## woahtrain (Sep 4, 2001)

How do I import an S3 into the United States? What is involved?


----------



## ladydub26 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Importing an S3? (woahtrain)*

There is a lot of work and money involved... You will either have to go over to europe or get on some wack site and price one... Then you will need to have the dealer ship that shiz over here. Since you will have to do it via boat, you are going to have to find a dealer here to hold the car for ya. Let me tell you there are other things involved. That is just a general over view, and believe me it will cost a fortune...
Other wise just chill and see if it comes to the States.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Importing an S3? (woahtrain)*

The bottomline is: you can't. In order to keep it here, it needs to be registered in your state. In order to be registered, it needs to pass USA requirements. The parts do not exist to do this.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Importing an S3? (NC-GTI)*

Bring one from Mexico to the US, get a wrecked GTI VIN and swap them. It's far from legal, but that's one way. Another way is to purchase a couple of them, let the US gov crash test them and you keep yours. If you really need a small car with the AWD and 4 rings on the front of it, you have the TT.


----------

